# Plexiglass Thickness with Pepper's Ghost Illusion



## torsharp (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi. I am going to try Pepper's Ghost Illusion with a 32" flat screen tv/dvd (with an AtmosFEARrfx disc) and plexiglass. I've seen a handful of YouTube videos for the effect but haven't seen one that addresses my question. *Is there a preferred thickness for the plexiglass*? Is thicker or thinner better for the effect? Thanks in advance for any future comments....


----------



## Sofaman (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't think thickness matters. I have even seen post before of using thin plastic material kind of like plastic wrap as long as it was stretched tight. I would chose plexiglass over wrap. I guess it would depend on how large you need for it to be rigid enough


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

The thickness is irrelevent except to stand up to environmental conditions. You can use sliding glass door clear insulation roles.


----------

